# Love / Hate you all



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome and sorry you fell in to the Mathews trap. Good shooting to ya.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Brian Jones said:


> Welcome and sorry you fell in to the Mathews trap. Good shooting to ya.


It's all good....just limit the kool-aid.  I found out about the B-stinger on here also. It has done wonders for my shooting. Mel


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* poles93. Have fun here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

